# Ducks Unlimited, Texas A&M University Corpus Christi collegiate chapter



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Thursday March 12, 2009 from 6pm-10pm on the Texas A&M University Corpus Christi campus in the University Center Ballroom. Pre sale tickets will be $20 per person, and $35 a couple. At the door $25 per person and $40 per couple. Ticket prices include catered meal, Ducks Unlimited National Membership, and one sheet of raffle tickets.Pre-sale tickets should be available soon on the Internet at www.ducks.org under Texas, then local events...


----------

